# More than 200ft from distribution point?



## BobSp (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, all,

I ordered hopper and 2 joeys this morning, and the installer is on the roof as I type!

One of my joeys is intended to go about 300m from the distribution point (called a "node" maybe?). The installer is saying that 200m is the maximum, and I have no reason to doubt him, BUT is there any way?

I already have gigabit networking out to that TV location... is there some way I can communicate joey to hopper via IP?

Alternatively, can I use some sort of amplifier to get the signal to travel 300m?

The installer said he would be willing to run a temporary cable to the location and give it a try, so we'll see how that goes.

Any thoughts or help you could provide would be greatly appreciated!

Many Thanks,
BobSp


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

300 METERS or 300 FEET? GigE is 100 METERS maximum distance.


----------



## BobSp (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry about that... obviously, I got that wrong. I mean 200 feet for the Joey connection and 300 feet for the building where I have existing ethernet. I didn't mean meters!

Thanks,
BobSp


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Phew. That makes more sense.  It's probably something to do with the Ethernet over Coax specification. The IP info is passed in the coax port, not through a standard Ethernet cable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I seem to recall that MoCA limits you to about 90m between the root node and the most distant slave.

The H/J installer documentation seemed much less generous (<30m?).

To go further than 100m, you would probably need to investigate optical fiber.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would test RG-6 cable now and decide after that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The stated distances are maximum 200ft between the LNBF and the furthest Hopper (passing through the node) and a maximum 200ft between each Hopper and Joey.

You can try a longer cable and it might work but it is beyond the "Installation Rules".


----------



## BobSp (Aug 27, 2007)

It ended up working fine ... I have about 60 feet between the node and a splitter, and then I have about 300 feet between the splitter and one of my Joeys. The other side of the splitter goes about 30 feet to the other Joey. The long Joey run works fine so far.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is some new MOCA signal test screen ... Could you try it and post here ?

Would be interesting to compare with other, regular length cable installs.


----------



## BobSp (Aug 27, 2007)

I've not found any screens with any signal strength numbers on them, but I've turned on a little signal graphic on the bottom right of the screen. It is usually yellow and sometimes green, and the Joey is working fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's in h2k's menu


----------

